# www.ex-christian.net



## Mantis (Aug 8, 2005)

Has anyone visited this site before (www.ex-christian.net)? This site is a place for "ex-Chrisitans" to post testimonies about "leaving Christianity." The site has a place for these "ex-Christians" to talk with Christians. Do you think that it would be fruitful to join in on these conversations?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 8, 2005)

Talk to Paul Manata. He's interacted there, I think. I wouldn't go there expecting to change people's minds. They are in the middle of their "support group." You might learn something about the psychology of unbelief there. And God might use something you say to turn someone around, you never know.

But in general I suspect it would be like dropping into a biker bar and telling the guys there that tattoos are really signs of "insecurity issues" and "replacements for their blankeys and binkies."


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> I started off by telling the worst of them that if I was there in person I'd kick his teeth in. Then I started making fun of them and calling them idiots.





Sounds like they could have used a good beat down!


----------



## SmokingFlax (Aug 9, 2005)

"ex-christian"

That is as absurd to me as saying "I'm an ex-white guy."

1 John 2:19

They went out from us, but they were not of us; for if they had been of us, they would no doubt have continued with us: ...


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Aug 9, 2005)

> 1 John 2:19


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 9, 2005)

Pastor Bruce is right, it would be silly to try to be the conduit of change in the midst of the herd.

Matthew 7:6
"œDo not give dogs what is holy, and do not throw your pearls before pigs, lest they trample them underfoot and turn to attack you. 

But if you ever find one who as finally grown disillusioned by this nonsense and are in need of healing to their brokeness then pray, and use the full complement of the weapons that God has given you for just that purpose. They do wander away from the herd just as they have wandered away from the community of faith.

Luke 15:4
"œWhat man of you, having a hundred sheep, if he has lost one of them, does not leave the ninety-nine in the open country, and go after the one that is lost, until he finds it?


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 9, 2005)

Those that depart from us never knew Him!


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 9, 2005)

2 Timothy 2:24-25


----------



## Ken S. (Sep 5, 2005)

i met one in internet world of Hong Kong too. I don't think all of them are testimonies made with honesty. As we all know, false accusations are usually made from distorted half facts. Some accusations do sound reasonable, but you have to identify whether or not the evidences and facts behind all these accusations had been distorted.

Do have a try if you want to help these ex-Christians. We were no better than these ex-Christians before. I think God would also like us go to love and preach to them as He Himself had loved us when we were still as rebellious as those ex-Christians. And btw you can't do anything for them unless you will be praying for them.

[Edited on 5-9-2005 by Ken S.]

[Edited on 5-9-2005 by Ken S.]


----------



## Peter (Sep 6, 2005)

Heb 6:4 For it is impossible for those who were once enlightened, and have tasted of the heavenly gift, and were made partakers of the Holy Ghost,5 And have tasted the good word of God, and the powers of the world to come, 6 If they shall fall away, to renew them again unto repentance; seeing they crucify to themselves the Son of God afresh, and put him to an open shame. 

Sounds like most are unregenerate "almost christians" who sinned against the Holy Ghost anyway.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 6, 2005)

[Edited on 9-6-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Average Joey (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ken S._
> i met one in internet world of Hong Kong too. I don't think all of them are testimonies made with honesty. As we all know, false accusations are usually made from distorted half facts. Some accusations do sound reasonable, but you have to identify whether or not the evidences and facts behind all these accusations had been distorted.
> 
> Do have a try if you want to help these ex-Christians. We were no better than these ex-Christians before. I think God would also like us go to love and preach to them as He Himself had loved us when we were still as rebellious as those ex-Christians. And btw you can't do anything for them unless you will be praying for them.
> ...



Amen to that brother.


----------

